# Developing higher paying alternative to Lyft



## daws1234 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings. 
I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Another new member developing a rideshare app...what could go wrong?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

He is developing a new rideshare app and has never driven. ?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

My experience with the Lyft application is that it sucks. Everything sucks. Look at what they do and do the opposite. Total no brainer!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My consulting fees might be somewhat high, but I could write up a statement of work for you, no charge, and we go from there.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The app is the easy part. From what I have seen there are lots of IT people here and a good chunk, including myself can write a superior app than U/L. The hard part is insurance and getting licenses from the various cities/states.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why do you need to know our driving hours and earnings ??


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


$2 a mile $.50 a minute. $5 booking fee. Nothing else matters


----------



## daws1234 (Jun 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Why do you need to know our driving hours and earnings ??


So that when I design the payment system for the drivers on my platform I know how much more to pay them


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

daws1234 said:


> So that when I design the payment system for the drivers on my platform I know how much more to pay them


--------------
How about a flat fee for the use of the Platform and 100% of the earnings to the driver ?


----------



## daws1234 (Jun 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------
> How about a flat fee for the use of the Platform and 100% of the earnings to the driver ?


would love to do that  but I believe we need to take some sort of percent off the top to keep the doors open and therefore keep the dreivers making money


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

daws1234 said:


> would love to do that :biggrin: but I believe we need to take some sort of percent off the top to keep the doors open and therefore keep the dreivers making money


L/U have no interest in being profitable. Too many eyes if a profitable industry fails.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> $2 a mile $.50 a minute. $5 booking fee. Nothing else matters


What he said


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

daws1234 said:


> would love to do that :biggrin: but I believe we need to take some sort of percent off the top to keep the doors open and therefore keep the dreivers making money


---------------------
Then tack on a Service Fee like U/L do.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why does this sound like an "I'll tip you in the app" thread?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


I'm sorry but your question in this post is irritating me.

I can't put it into words.

If you're asking this kind of question at this stage in RS history, you've NOT done ANY homework.

Driver income is the last thing and and the easiest to factor in.

There are literally thousands of other coding concerns that are way more important.

So you really don't have any idea why we post here and what our issues are?

Stop. Please ...... just stop.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Sounds like this guy is writing an article or a college project If it's an article he should share the click revenue. If school project maybe he should sign up and drive for the summer.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


U/L are 21st century IT companies, with 19th century business ethic. So, if you want to get into this business, educate yourself about, 19th century business manipulators, speculators because U/L are the biggest scam in USA corporate history.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Sounds like this guy is writing an article or a college project If it's an article he should share the click revenue. If school project maybe he should sign up and drive for the summer.


So it's just another imaginary app like your own imaginary app??!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If one was to come out with a rideshare app that drivers would be completely happy with no rider would use it over Uber and Lyft because it would be too expensive.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


I think you should APP-ly to Lyft and find out for yourself. Get it? APP-ly ?

Sometimes I crack myself up.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


I wish you luck, but I think your time and energy would be better spent on something completely different. The balance between driver pay and the riding public is going to be much harder than I think you realize..not to mention all the other factors involved. I am not trying to burst your bubble because I love to see entrepreneurs succeed, but if you are going to spend that much time and energy on something, maybe rideshare isnt the ideal project. But maybe you know something we don't know...?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I wish you luck, but I think your time and energy would be better spent on something completely different. The balance between driver pay and the riding public is going to be much harder than I think you realize..not to mention all the other factors involved. I am not trying to burst your bubble because I love to see entrepreneurs succeed, but if you are going to spend that much time and energy on something, maybe rideshare isnt the ideal project. But maybe you know something we don't know...?


Driver income issues are just an algorithmic change that has already developed and implemented at will by U/L management.

Right now it's about GREED.

That's It!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

It's actually not just greed, it's existential. Uber lyft have to cut costs by all means until it can figure out how to raise additional capital. At current burn rate IPO capital won't last 2.5 years.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> If one was to come out with a rideshare app that drivers would be completely happy with no rider would use it over Uber and Lyft because it would be too expensive.


That might be what happened to that start-up 2 years ago, where the owner was active in this forum, and actually got a good foothold in Austin, Tx., after Uber/Lyft was kicked out of town...or something like that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> That might be what happened to that start-up 2 years ago, where the owner was active in this forum, and actually got a good foothold in Austin, Tx., after Uber/Lyft was kicked out of town...or something like that.


I thought the Austin deal was started by the city itself? Could be wrong.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> It's actually not just greed, it's existential. Uber lyft have to cut costs by all means until it can figure out how to raise additional capital. At current burn rate IPO capital won't last 2.5 years.


Wrong. U/L has borrowed too much money and has overbuilt the platform by hiring too many drivers and running an unprofitable business.

The focus hasn't been on being profitable. They have clearly said this. Speaking of IRS, doesn't that make them a hobby and not a serious ongoing concern? Mmmm

Anyway, if they were not so focused on putting municipal bus lines out of business they would have less ridership which is natural and the margins per ride would improve even though the number of trips will go down.

This is no secret.

Over time perhaps they can have it all.

But it's U/L's fault by design to lose money. It's was a business decision.

As a driver, I NEVER decided I wanted to lose MY money.

But the TNCs have insisted that I participate in all of the loss of each unprofitable ride.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> My experience with the Lyft application is that it sucks. Everything sucks. Look at what they do and do the opposite. Total no brainer!


As a driver, it needs night mode. Miles and time to destination are too small. As a rider, I like that I can schedule a ride and know that someone has accepted it, Uber doesn't do that.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I believe that drivers could care less about the App. Earnings is what I am interested in? No less than 80% of my earning in my paycheck. A simple App with no frills and nonsense. Lyft's latest improvement is to notify me that I need to move toward a busier area. ??? Like I cannot figure that out on my own ?? I certainly do not need those types of notices on my phone while I am driving. 
They changed the color format from pink/red to yellow/orange. The light yellow cannot even be seen in the daylight hours. However, the balloon that shows " Arrived for Jane " is horizontally cut in half so you cannot make out the paxs name. These Software Engineers have a strange idea of what is important.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

go away


----------



## daws1234 (Jun 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> As a driver, it needs night mode. Miles and time to destination are too small. As a rider, I like that I can schedule a ride and know that someone has accepted it, Uber doesn't do that.


You just got your request added to the app


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

daws1234 said:


> So that when I design the payment system for the drivers on my platform I know how much more to pay them


Every request should include pickup address, dropoff address and estimated payout and drivers should be free to decline as many requests as they want without penalty.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Every request should include pickup address, dropoff address and estimated payout and drivers should be free to decline as many requests as they want without penalty.


^^^^This is actually the only improvement needed. The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

Lyft "reps" are a lot like drivers: Ask a random sampling of 10 about something and you're certainly going to get 11 different "answers."


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> The app is the easy part. From what I have seen there are lots of IT people here and a good chunk, including myself can write a superior app than U/L. The hard part is insurance and getting licenses from the various cities/states.


IF you modeled the app side of the business as primarily a dispatch service to drivers and set the responsibility of the meeting the insurance and licensing requirements on the driver. When uber first started, they only used existing commercial drivers/cars, go to that model, put the insurance and licensing obligations on the Driver, the Independent Contractor, take a flat 5% of the fares, which are determined by the Independent Contractors, not the dispatching system. Don't try to capture the "bus riders" market share, it's not profitable, instead model the service toward the "business class", set the fare rate at or slightly higher than the local taxi market, you can also get an extra 1.5 - 3% of the total fare by providing the credit card processing. The app would not limit drivers from "up charging" extra services, such a $1 per luggage, $10 for extra stops, even a flat rate mode where the rider could hire the driver for a minimum of 3 hours @ $75 hour. There's all kinds of things the app could do for drivers, and still make a profit.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I bet OP still waiting for someone to sponsor his H1B visa so he can come to 'merica and make his first billion dollars.:roflmao:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


Which city will be first? Are you going to compete with Uber and Lyft? Or do you have a niche market in mind?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Every request should include pickup address, dropoff address and estimated payout and drivers should be free to decline as many requests as they want without penalty.


Yeah .... but under the current lack of pay scheme, and the one before, drivers would not take the ride if you knew fir sure it would take you 20 mins to make $5.75.

The figure too much info just confuses lowly ants.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BeansnRice said:


> Yeah .... but under the current lack of pay scheme, and the one before, drivers would not take the ride if you knew fir sure it would take you 20 mins to make $5.75.
> 
> The figure too much info just confuses lowly ants.


Hiding destinations saves uber and lyft BILLIONS of dollars in driver payouts every year.

That's why they do it.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I believe that drivers could care less about the App. Earnings is what I am interested in? No less than 80% of my earning in my paycheck. A simple App with no frills and nonsense. Lyft's latest improvement is to notify me that I need to move toward a busier area. ??? Like I cannot figure that out on my own ?? I certainly do not need those types of notices on my phone while I am driving.
> They changed the color format from pink/red to yellow/orange. The light yellow cannot even be seen in the daylight hours. However, the balloon that shows " Arrived for Jane " is horizontally cut in half so you cannot make out the paxs name. These Software Engineers have a strange idea of what is important.


Its all intentional. Everything that is a glitch to us, is programmed by design. Most features have a dual role (2 bird 1 stone thing). Scheduled rides, long pickups, trip swaps, bailouts, etc. Its overwhelming how disgusting they are.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


How much will you pay me for my feedback? I'd be happy to talk to you about every aspect of my Lyft experience for $250 per hour, with a minimum of 4 hours to start. Yes, I'm dead serious. You pay me $1,000 up front, and I'll give you 4 hours of my time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> How much will you pay me for my feedback? I'd be happy to talk to you about every aspect of my Lyft experience for $250 per hour, with a minimum of 4 hours to start. Yes, I'm dead serious. You pay me $1,000 up front, and I'll give you 4 hours of my time.


In the true spirit of Uber I'll talk 4 hours for only $975!!!! :wink:


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

goneubering said:


> In the true spirit of Uber I'll talk 4 hours for only $975!!!! :wink:


i'll do it for $500.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I thought the Austin deal was started by the city itself? Could be wrong.


The rideshare was called "FARE". The CEO was pre-enrolling interested forum members for the planned nationwide launch, back in 2017. Was a lot of excitement for about 45 days, and then...nothing more.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey OP, how is the new rideshare app working out??


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> Hey OP, how is the new rideshare app working out??


I was wondering the same thing. When will it be available? Which cities will be first?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

daws1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am developing a new application that uses the ride-sharing platform. I am looking for your feedback on your experience with your Lyft application and experience. What are some things you have liked? Things that you don't like. Things that you wish were on the platform. If you don't mind, I'd also like to know your hours and earnings.
> I am trying to build my application to be better for the driver! Being better starts with you guys, the drivers. Please feel free to give me all of your feedback!


Have you driven as well as taken rides yourself? Nothing beats firdmst han knowledge.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

daws1234 said:


> You just got your request added to the app


Is this your app?






Sounds good. Says you can make 480 dollars on a 40 mile trip. If you can give us 12 dollars a mile it sounds way better than Uber or Lyft.


----------

